# First Show Tomorrow!



## Jerseygirl (Jan 22, 2009)

Shes gorgeous! Our crew is crossing there paws that she places.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

She is a beautiful girl. Best of luck to you.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

pretty girl! Where is the show?


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Lovely foot timing and reach and drive; nice bone too; sweet expression on that headpiece--down here in Florida, I see some goldens that are kin to a brother of Zoom, (his name is "Chant,") and they have such a tender look. Good luck on your girl's "maiden voyage" and you will have to post a report!


----------



## Makino82 (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks for the replies!  The show is in Calgary, AB.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

she's beautiful.


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

Good luck she's a keeper.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Good luck she's a pretty girl! Looked at the pedigree and my 10-month old is a River grand-daughter as well, so that means we be related!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

She's is beautiful!! Good luck at the show!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Shes beautiful! Good luck!!!!!! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

She's a cutie! Good luck!!


----------



## Makino82 (Oct 23, 2009)

Best Puppy in Breed today!  We'll see what tomorrow brings!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Congrats! That is a very promising start! Good luck tomorrow too!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Congrat's!!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Congratulations! She is beautiful.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Great looking 10 month old you have! Congrats on your Best Puppy and much good luck showing.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

She is absolutely stunning, as are her parents. Congrats on the placement today & good luck tomorrow!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

BTW, we love photos if you happen to take any


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great start! hoping for more of the same today!


----------



## Makino82 (Oct 23, 2009)

We moved up to best puppy in group today!  Still not worth points though! lol. Actually both days we finished reserve behind the same female, she's a crazy beautiful 2 year old from Brazil just here to finish apparently, I'll have to check out her name tomorrow. (anyone have any ideas?? lol) Also saw Tim today, I was told he was #1 Golden in Canada but I can't find any info. online. Anyone know where I can find his info? Was a very nice boy!!

Will post photos, etc. after I get everything together after the last day tomorrow.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Well done. Looking forward to pictures.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats to you and your pup... I wish you luck tomorrow.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Best Sporting Group Puppy!!! Not too shabby for her second show! and RWB each day! You were holding back on us, you sly one! Hugs to your girl, and a big congratulations to you! Hopefully you'll have some lovely photos for us soon!


----------



## Makino82 (Oct 23, 2009)

I posted her results with a photo in the 'show results' category, just as I saw that thread more appropriate! Thanks all for the congrats! She's a tired puppy now haha.


----------

